# HS928 Used Price?



## Haoleb

Hello there, I am in the process of buying my first home which means that snow removal will be up to me now. Not going to pay someone to plow but I am planning on getting a snowblower. At first I did some research and thought I would get an Ariens model since they are american made and seem to have a good reputation. However I found out today a co-worker is moving somewhere much warmer and is looking to unload his 2 year old HS928 with wheels and electric start. What I am seeing about this model is it seems everyone who has one sings its praise. New it is considerably out of my price range but used it may be do-able for a good machine.

Looking for some advice on what would be a fair price for this machine? I am in the northeast and want something that will handle a good amount of snow and be dependable. I was thinking maybe somewhere around $1000 would be a fair price but maybe I am off base here? 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## YSHSfan

Welcome to SBF *Haoleb*, :welcome:

A Honda HS928 is a machine that *can move snow* *and move it far *(it is a very well made machine) and well mantained it would definitely be dependable and last you for 20-30 years.
IMO, the price depends on the seller and how fast he wants to sell it. I've seen a few ~4 years old for 800-900 because they were moving and just wanted it gone, but also seen 8-12 years old for 1500-2200.
The fact that we are in the off-season is in your favor, now is the time to get good deals on snowblowers.
If you can get it for $1000 it would be a great deal for a 2 year old.

FYI, I really like Honda and Yamaha snowblowers (my two favorite brands).
:blowerhug: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Haoleb

Thanks for the replies. It seems like if I can get it for around 1k that would be a good price. A craigslist search here only turned one one new honda no used ones. Ive never used a snowblower before so really I do not know what to look for but I am willing to shell out a little more money for a quality unit that will last.


----------



## YSHSfan

This is an excellent video to watch before buying a snowblower, watch it and you will have a clear idea of what to look for.






On hondas what you have to be carefull is that the augers and augers housing are not ground down due to the fact that have been neglected and run with misadjusted skids or with no shoes at all.

Check this thread to see what I mean.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/56434-one-more-shoeless-honda.html


----------



## Freezn

$1,000 for a two year old HS928WAS is a steal. Anything under $1,300 would be a very fair price. Just find out when (or if) the auger rakes were last pulled off the auger shafts and greased.


----------



## Apple Guy

I would be trying to sell it for $1,600+ if it was mine and I was selling it. And I would get that I would bet.


----------



## YSHSfan

Apple Guy said:


> I would be trying to sell it for $1,600+ if it was mine and I was selling it. And I would get that I would bet.


I'm sure you would.

One thing to keep in mind is that now you can get a new Honda HS928 for about $2100 with 3 year warranty (this would be left over inventory models) in some dealers. 
And with the introduction of the new HSS line up of models this fall (with power chute rotation, power chute deflector and "power steering") I think the prices of the current models (used) may have a small drop.


----------



## [email protected]

Haoleb said:


> Any help is appreciated.


On the rear of the frame is the serial number (SXXX-1234567) If you'll share that with me, I can attempt to look-up some history for the unit, including when it was first sold, warranty status, and if there are any pending service bulletins/updates...


----------



## Haoleb

Thanks again for the help, I worked a deal with the guy today and we agreed on $920. I should be picking it up this weekend! I haven't seen it yet but it is only 2 years old and the guy takes good care of his stuff so I am expecting it will be in nice condition. I'll report back after I pick it up. Not that I want winter to come back but it will be hard to have a new toy I can't use for another 6 months!


----------



## tinter

Well, you stole it. Pictures of the new toy when you get it.


----------



## YSHSfan

+1 You got a real great deal (if it is as you are describing it).
Now.... :icon-wwp:


----------



## Apple Guy

tinter said:


> Well, you stole it. Pictures of the new toy when you get it.


 Stole it is right. Fantastic deal on your part. Almost an unheard of deal it is so good.


----------



## yarcraftman

Ughh-- you have an awesome machine for a great price. I think you did awesome and will love the quality of the machine you bought. I have a 724 (a bit smaller than yours) and it tears up big snow; only had it one winter and paid double your price for a new unit last fall. If you have never owned a snowblower before make sure you read up on gas/ethanol issues. Make sure you are always using fresh gas and I recommend stablizing it when you buy it. Hopefully you will be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## JnC

Congrats, over the past 6 months I have convinced 4 of my friends to switch to the 928, most of them were sold after seeing my 924 in action.

You'll definitely love yours, just make sure to have side skid shoes install to save the auger housing and auger teeth.


----------



## wdb

In for pics. That is a tremendous price!


----------



## YSHSfan

wdb said:


> In for pics. That is a tremendous price!


+1 waiting for pictures........:icon-wwp::icon-wwp::icon-wwp:


----------



## Haoleb

Well, picked her up on Saturday. Aside from some surface rust on the auger it looks pretty much brand new. Pretty stoked about it. Just happened to fall into it since the guy I work with knew I just bought a house and needed a snowblower and he is trying to sell his house and move to Florida so he gave me a good deal.

Might be a few days for some pictures. Haven't quite got settled yet.


----------



## tinter

Mine had surface rust also, so I pulled the augers and a couple other parts and had them powder coated. Looks like new.


----------



## YSHSfan

tinter said:


> Mine had surface rust also, so I pulled the augers and a couple other parts and had them powder coated. Looks like new.


We'll see how the powder coating lasts. There are a quite a few mentions in this forum against powder coating for snowblowers (specially for parts that have seams since the powder will not get there), but I would like to see and hear from a member that has done it and keeps us posted on how well the powder coating paint stands on the blower. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

:blowerhug:


----------



## tinter

hsblowersfan said:


> We'll see how the powder coating lasts. There are a quite a few mentions in this forum against powder coating for snowblowers (specially for parts that have seams since the powder will not get there), but I would like to see and hear from a member that has done it and keeps us posted on how well the powder coating paint stands on the blower. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:
> 
> :blowerhug:


After the winter we had up here, the powder coat held up quite well, pieces still look brand new. Very glad I had it done.


----------



## nwcove

tinter said:


> After the winter we had up here, the powder coat held up quite well, pieces still look brand new. Very glad I had it done.


if it ( powder coat) survived the winter we had......heavy snow , followed by freezing rain, followed by temps dropping to double digit cold all in the period of 12 hrs and repeated till there was 2 meters of snow ice, snow ice and so on, sounds like powder coat is a good option.


----------



## YSHSfan

I'm glad to hear that it is holding up very well (there is no doubt that powder coat paint is a hard paint). 
I'd like to see how it does in the next 6-12 years, but we will have to wait to see how well it holds up in time.

What people say that happens over time is that corrosion starts to build up internally at seems and then it just starts to peel off.

Time will tell, but I am hoping that the powder coat paint stays there for 5-10-20 years. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## dconsidi

Great video 
Thank You !


----------



## orangputeh

YSHSfan said:


> We'll see how the powder coating lasts. There are a quite a few mentions in this forum against powder coating for snowblowers (specially for parts that have seams since the powder will not get there), but I would like to see and hear from a member that has done it and keeps us posted on how well the powder coating paint stands on the blower. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:
> 
> :blowerhug:


Have been doing powder coating for 2 years now and it holds up excellently. seems very strong. I check with the new owners after the season to see how they are holding up and they say well unless they hit the bucket on something and it scratched. some of these projects are this year.

the coating outfit i take the parts to uses 2 coats and claims the thickness is 4mm . I've accidently hit the parts when moving them or have dropped them and they did not chip or mark up . seems like a stronger finish than the factory paint. 

the wheel paint not so well. it rubs off where the wheel runs on the track. the last wheels I did are holding up pretty well. did several coats of a plastic clear primer first that is an adhesive . then used several brush coats of a very tough rust/corrosion black paint and gave it plenty of time to let it dry between coats. still looking for a better method for wheels. 

this set is holding up well but it has only been used a couple times. time will tell.


----------



## cpchriste

orangputeh said:


> the coating outfit i take the parts to uses 2 coats and claims the thickness is 4mm .



Not trying to nit-pick: Did they mean 0.4mm? A 4 mm coat would make your sheet metal 3/8 inch thick after coating.
I just want see whether something revolutionary is happening out there in the paint world.


----------



## orangputeh

cpchriste said:


> Not trying to nit-pick: Did they mean 0.4mm? A 4 mm coat would make your sheet metal 3/8 inch thick after coating.
> I just want see whether something revolutionary is happening out there in the paint world.


google it.


----------



## cpchriste

orangputeh said:


> google it.


So I did that. 

Future reference: Units quoted were mils (0.001"), not millimeters.


----------

